# Boston 4.41 rating after 68 rides



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

68 trips, 45 rated, 31 five starts. I keep my car clean, but do not provide an aux cable, water or candy. I have missed a few turns sometimes, this is all I can think of, it can get kind of confusing even with GPS, "sharp turn" "slight right" etc with some confusing intersections.

Would be good if there were required to leave text feedback, that way I'd know why they are rating me low. I thought maybe more rides will help, but it doesn't look like they will, even if everyone now gives me 5 star ratings for the rest of my life, rated trips will go up by 1, and 5 stars will go up by one- kind of staying the same.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

driverguy77 said:


> 68 trips, 45 rated, 31 five starts. I keep my car clean, but do not provide an aux cable, water or candy. I have missed a few turns sometimes, this is all I can think of, it can get kind of confusing even with GPS, "sharp turn" "slight right" etc with some confusing intersections.
> 
> Would be good if there were required to leave feedback, that way I'd know why they are rating me low. I thought maybe more rides will help, but it doesn't look like they will, even if everyone now gives me 5 star ratings for the rest of my life, rated trips will go up by 1, and 5 stars will go up by one- kind of staying the same.


Welcome to the club....


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I think I'm not going to drive again until this improves-the rating system I mean (they sometimes send me emails asking why I haven't driven in a while and this will be the reason why) I'm gonna go with fasten as I'm lucky enough to live close enough to Boston.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what kind of car do you have, are you a smoker??? went through the same thing, waters and mints are rarely used phone chargers help though, you never really now


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

> what kind of car do you have


Nissan Altima 2009, can fit 5 including me



> are you a smoker???


No, and never been.



> went through the same thing, waters and mints are rarely used phone chargers help though, you never really now


I would let them use my phone charger, I have one.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> Nissan Altima 2009, can fit 5 including me
> 
> No, and never been.
> 
> I would let them use my phone charger, I have one.


went through the same thing, you have no idea why they are gonna ban you, Uber warned me my rating was too low, then they just cut the rates the pax are just a bunch a spoiled cheap *****es, and the one stars are the killers, it was driving me mad I hardly drive anymore, would rather get bent than deal with the stress


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> went through the same thing, you have no idea why they are gonna ban you, Uber warned me my rating was too low, then they just cut the rates the pax are just a bunch a spoiled cheap *****es, and the one stars are the killers, it was driving me mad I hardly drive anymore, would rather get bent than deal with the stress


I like doing this job, if I could only change one thing it would be the ratings system, so they MUST add text feedback-like on ebay so I know what I did wrong. I'm not sure many realize I must get a very high rating to keep the job.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

u need to offer gum no need for water but gum is a must have i offer and put the gum on all my passenger doors (the spot where you can put small stuff)..

and yea aux cable is important too if you gonna drive at night picking up drunk people its a must have because they are drunk needed the music..always have the radio on to pop music like hip-hop channel where they play justin biber and the new songs..

always have a iphone 5 cable and a charger for samsung.

also try to talk to your rider..after you greet them if they talk to you or you can talk to them "is this your first uber or how long you use uber rider app?

if they talk then you go into details explaining that rating is important for driver 4 star is bad so let them know if they gonna rate you just ask them to give you 5 star

this will help your rating alot trust me..u need to let them know and ask nicely just tell them if

they are gonna rate you give you a 5 star alot of rider think 4 star is good so if you wanna get your

rating up u gotta ask for it and explain to them giving 4 star is killing driver/rating is bad for driver and let them you will get deactivated for getting 4 stars and lower

if you tell them that you will get 5 star easy

there is no shame to ask i always ask thats how i was from 4.76 to 4.87 =)

i hope this helps


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> u need to offer gum no need for water but gum is a must have i offer and put the gum on all my passenger doors (the spot where you can put small stuff)..
> 
> and yea aux cable is important too if you gonna drive at night picking up drunk people its a must have because they are drunk needed the music
> 
> ...


I won't provide gum or water, for two reasons, my job is to give rides and I won't spend money just to do my job- second they could leave them in my car and mess it up. I talk to them if they want, but you never know whether that's what they want, I prefer to let them start if they want to talk. I'm really afraid that asking them outright for a 5 star rating will kinda hurt me- it will be the exact opposite I'm looking for.

Your advice may have helped, but now I'm thinking my rating may not improve because whenever someone rates me now at 5 stars (even if that's all I get from now on) my number of ratings will go up by 1 and so will my five stars, staying the same, right? Maybe I have it wrong.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

ask yourself do you love doing uber? if so read this if u dont give a *** if uber will deactivated u soon then yea dont read what is below.

like i say just buy cheap gum u can buy 1 small pack put them on all passenger door side if you dont have the money no need for water

gum is a must have

i know if u get 5 star constantly it g o up .1% but its better then 4 star u will always see ur rating go down..if u get 5 star u maintain the stars/rating and uber look at your rating too...so its a win win situation

anywyays im not gonna sit here explaining to you how to get good rating but from my experience you do this

1.have gum (they never left it in my car if they do u get $200 for clean up fee ez money for u to clean up 1 shitty gum take photo send to uber bam $200)
2.aux cable
3.iphone/sd charger
4.have radio on to hip hop
5.greet them and ask them "how many time have you use uber rider app" then explain to them the shitty rating system and let them know u will get deactivated if u get 4 star u dont need to ask them to just give u 5 star if u scare and think that they will somehow report u to uber...but by then if they get what you're trying to say and like u then they will give u 5 star..

if u dont explain to them yea u will never have good rating..and o yea get those stuff i listed it does really help

good luck to you <3


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

If a driver brings up anything regarding tipping or 5stars....then I give neither.

I'm a ninja when it comes to throwing 1stars


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

He got rated 45 times and 15 of them weren't 5stars?
So 33% of the people thought he didn't deserve 5stars. 
Something tells me not giving water and gum isn't the issue the op is having. 
With that said its gotta be something you're doing wrong:
- talking too much 
- giving your personal views on politics or religion
- dirty car 
- not driving safely 
- bugging the rider somehow 

Figure this out so you can get back on the road and charge us riders some sutpid 5x surgey and laugh all the way to your bank $$$


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

What a load of assumptions you can make.........



> - talking too much


Maybe too little, I only ask casual things "How's your night going, etc" Or, sometimes don't talk at all unless they bring something up, want to talk to me



> - giving your personal views on politics or religion


I've never done this



> - dirty car


No, it's clean, want pics? And other drivers here have commented how they can go a week without vacuuming and still get high ratings.



> - not driving safely


I always look and using signals before turning, one guy the other night commented that he liked that I did drive safely.



> - bugging the rider somehow


Be more specific, how? Verbally, or otherwise? Not using enough deodorant maybe?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ok if you're sooooo innocent on everything above, then what are you not telling us?

paint us a better picture, cause obviously you're leaving something out


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

> paint us a better picture, cause obviously you're leaving something out


I've already said, the only reasons I can think of are taking wrong turns, missing the mark by ging too far ahead. Maybe not having my trunk completely empty for their bags. I had to move my ice scraper/brush so they could sit down a few times

I'm not "obviously" leaving something out, you're assuming I am.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> I've already said, the only reasons I can think of are taking wrong turns, missing the mark by ging too far ahead. Maybe not having my trunk completely empty for their bags. I had to move my ice scraper/brush so they could sit down a few times
> 
> I'm not "obviously" leaving something out, you're assuming I am.


so if you know what it is then why make a thread?

and its not that hard to determine a "slight right turn" from a "sharp right turn" just hearing those words you wouldn't have a clue, but do you even look at the GPS a "sharp" turn looks nothing like a "slight" turn

wow just wow lol


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

> and its not that hard to determine a "slight right turn" from a "sharp right turn" just hearing those words you wouldn't have a clue, but do you even look at the GPS a "sharp" turn looks nothing like a "slight" turn


Yes, I do look at it, and I shouldn't, because I'm driving (maybe that could be a reason) but I can get it wrong sometimes.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> Yes, I do look at it, and I shouldn't, because I'm driving (maybe that could be a reason) but I can get it wrong sometimes.


aren't all the drivers "driving" and can still "look safety" with phone mounted near their "general" direction of view

i dont think being a taxi driver is for everyone

just sayin'....


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> aren't all the drivers "driving" and can still "look safety" with phone mounted near their "general" direction of view
> 
> i dont think being a taxi driver is for everyone
> 
> just sayin'....


Well, it would be easier, I wouldn't get rated, at least not by my employer.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> 68 trips, 45 rated, 31 five starts. I keep my car clean, but do not provide an aux cable, water or candy. I have missed a few turns sometimes, this is all I can think of, it can get kind of confusing even with GPS, "sharp turn" "slight right" etc with some confusing intersections.
> 
> Would be good if there were required to leave text feedback, that way I'd know why they are rating me low. I thought maybe more rides will help, but it doesn't look like they will, even if everyone now gives me 5 star ratings for the rest of my life, rated trips will go up by 1, and 5 stars will go up by one- kind of staying the same.


A Tale of Two Drivers.

It all depends on car, driver and most importantly getting right passengers.

For the record, I have 79 rides, 50 rating, 49 5*s (1 4) and a 4.98
No Gum
No Water
No Chargers

Extremely clean Infiniti G37X with leather interior.
I ask on music and temp
I generally converse when it seems like they want to talk (one of my comments was "fun to talk to")

Besides the car, I am an excellent driver. I keep distance, signal early, I watch for pedestrians, I check at intersections and slow, I am always checking mirrors. I generally text when I arrive if I do not see them to let them know where I am and let them know sometimes Uber is off with pick up locations. I also ask where is good to drop them off as we are almost there.

Quality of driving matters


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> 68 trips, 45 rated, 31 five starts. I keep my car clean, but do not provide an aux cable, water or candy. I have missed a few turns sometimes, this is all I can think of, it can get kind of confusing even with GPS, "sharp turn" "slight right" etc with some confusing intersections.
> 
> Would be good if there were required to leave text feedback, that way I'd know why they are rating me low. I thought maybe more rides will help, but it doesn't look like they will, even if everyone now gives me 5 star ratings for the rest of my life, rated trips will go up by 1, and 5 stars will go up by one- kind of staying the same.


I don't give out gum, water or anything else. I have a pack of gum I keep in the car for myself and don't mind sharing but... when you are driving slow down and take turns like you have a bucket of water sitting on your seat, Especially if you have a rider in the back. The get tossed around a bit harder than a front seat passenger. Most people just want a comfortable safe ride. I always try to engage in conversation and try to end it on a good note. If they leave with a smile you will be fine. I drive because I like it, I enjoy the conversation and meeting some really interesting people. I've had some real A-holes too, you just have to smile through it. I'm not in a big city but people are people, get them smiling and your ratings will go up! Oh.. and the stopping and turning, that's a big one.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

maui said:


> A Tale of Two Drivers.
> 
> It all depends on car, driver and most importantly getting right passengers.
> 
> ...


G37x qualifies for select, right?
Select riders rate more positively than UberX riders from what I have read in this forum. UberX pax are a difficult bunch.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> G37x qualifies for select, right?
> Select riders rate more positively than UberX riders from what I have read in this forum. UberX pax are a difficult bunch.


My G37X would qualify for select BUT
-- Boston does not offer Select
-- Boston closed applications for new UberBlack drivers for over 15 months now.

I have to be extremely cautious of my driving to keep it even remotely profitable, but most certain that the two biggest factors for my rating is the quality of my car vs what most UberX rides are followed a distant second by my decent driving abilities


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

maui said:


> My G37X would qualify for select BUT
> -- Boston does not offer Select
> -- Boston closed applications for new UberBlack drivers for over 15 months now.
> 
> I have to be extremely cautious of my driving to keep it even remotely profitable, but most certain that the two biggest factors for my rating is the quality of my car vs what most UberX rides are followed a distant second by my decent driving abilities


Your total 79 rides shows that you are either new or doing this gig very infrequently.
When I was actively driving, 79 was usually about what I was doing each week. Some weeks even more trips. 
When you pick up dozens of people every day, you will ge the good and the bad and everything in the mix. My rating is 4.87 after about 3k trips. Since I stopped working after Jan 9 cuts, my rating will probably freeze for a long time.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Your total 79 rides shows that you are either new or doing this gig very infrequently.
> When I was actively driving, 79 was usually about what I was doing each week. Some weeks even more trips.
> When you pick up dozens of people every day, you will ge the good and the bad and everything in the mix. My rating is 4.87 after about 3k trips. Since I stopped working after Jan 9 cuts, my rating will probably freeze for a long time.


Both. Figured out really in 1st week UberX is not really profitable for me given my current vehicle, nor what I consider to be the current economic climate or rates etc. At most I will drive 3x a month, generally only twice, and more targeting a specific monthly payout for a couple of bills.

I have been looking at Fasten, hopefully Boston will take off a little more. It will be much less demand at the moment, but better economics for me.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

So, it is too late to salvage my rating? Wonder what's it's possible to get it back up with these totals. I'm not exactly sure how it works, it's total number of points divided by total number of rated trips, then seems like it may stay the same, not sure for example

10 rated trips, 5 five stars, 10 rides later

20 rated trips 10 five stars, stays the same.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> So, it is too late to salvage my rating? Wonder what's it's possible to get it back up with these totals. I'm not exactly sure how it works, it's total number of points divided by total number of rated trips, then seems like it may stay the same, not sure for example
> 
> 10 rated trips, 5 five stars, 10 rides later
> 
> 20 rated trips 10 five stars, stays the same.


Its tough. Not to be a downer, but things tend to stay the same, especially if you don't have solid feedback as to why you have gotten dinged.

If you do driver, try to drive more business hours and in business areas and hope for professionals over college kids.

Best of luck to you


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> So, it is too late to salvage my rating? Wonder what's it's possible to get it back up with these totals. I'm not exactly sure how it works, it's total number of points divided by total number of rated trips, then seems like it may stay the same, not sure for example
> 
> 10 rated trips, 5 five stars, 10 rides later
> 
> 20 rated trips 10 five stars, stays the same.


If you maintain same lower ratings and get total of 100 rated trips all being five stars, then the rating would be 4.74

From your score, it looks like about 4 gave you 1 star. Try getting as many five stars as possible. I was at 4.53 and was able to bump up to 4.83 after two months and 200+ rated trips. It's all about mathematics. Good luck.


----------

